# Suzuki Df20a grinding noise



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Maybe the coil rubbing under the flywheel, but I think that would be constant???

Is it in neutral? Make sure the linkage on the side of the motor is physically pushed into neutral. With the engine off, spin the propeller and see if you hear anything.


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

I wonder if there is a magnet under the flywheel that has come loose, Just a guess.


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

Sounds like I need to remove the flywheel? I’m kinda scared to do so because I’m scared of having to mess with or screw up the timing and damaging something.

Suppose it’s time to buy that service manual!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Subtraction said:


> Sounds like I need to remove the flywheel? I’m kinda scared to do so because I’m scared of having to mess with or screw up the timing and damaging something.
> 
> Suppose it’s time to buy that service manual!


You may be damaging more if you don't. It sounds a lot like a starter bendix, but it can't be that. Pull the flywheel. Take pictures, don't turn the motor unless you absolutely have to, and reinstall just like it came off. Good luck!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Mark the shaft to the flywheel


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

fishnpreacher said:


> You may be damaging more if you don't. It sounds a lot like a starter bendix, but it can't be that. Pull the flywheel. Take pictures, don't turn the motor unless you absolutely have to, and reinstall just like it came off. Good luck!


Indeed I’m definitely not running it again until I figure out the problem! Marking the shaft to the flywheel is a great idea as mentioned by Northfl89, I’ll do that. I’ve got a puller to remove the flywheel just gotta find a way to hold the flywheel to loosen the nut holding it on.


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

Didn't you start an older posting about having problems with you pull start mechanism ?


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I use an impact wrench to break the nut loose but not to install it. Unless you have another person to help you hold the flywheel it will be hard by yourself. I've seen people put it in gear and hold the prop as well. Just remember to remove plug wire so it has no way of starting.


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

SouthernAngler said:


> Didn't you start an older posting about having problems with you pull start mechanism ?


Yes I did! Got that resolved it had just gotten gummed up and dirty. Cleaned it out and all was well.


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

Subtraction said:


> Yes I did! Got that resolved it had just gotten gummed up and dirty. Cleaned it out and all was well.


Im sure you checked but go over what you did at that time, There could very well a coincidence between the 2 . Im in no way saying you did something incorrect but to have 2 unrelated problems in the same area within a short time is highly unlikely. especially with the precision / technology of todays outboards.


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

I’m debating trying to start it with the starter pull assembly removed and see how it sounds.

There are some nasty bumps in the highway I hit on the way to/from the boat ramp. To go from running perfectly at the end of the day and then instantly have problems the next morning makes me thing it has to happen while trailering?

I’ve got to get a different pulled or make a tool to utilize the 3 threaded holes on the flywheel to remove it.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Go to advance auto and rent a puller. It's free


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

I’ve got another one I can borrow from work. It seems like a better idea to make a plate with 3 holes drilled out to match the ones on the flywheel then drill/tap the center to run a bolt down through. Grabbing the outside of the flywheel where all those teeth are maybe something could break? Yet I’m completely unsure how tight the thing even is if that’s a valid concern?


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

Got the flywheel off and found this stuck to its inner surface that rotates around the stator (see picture below). No idea what it is? Also seemed to pick up a lot of metal residue with my finger when wiping off the inner part of the flywheel.

Also some of the coils on the stator appear damaged? Again please see attached picture!

My conclusion is Suzuki is crap. I called some dealers and found a Yamaha f25 down in South Georgia. Should I go buy it and drop this thing right into the garbage? Because obviously thats where this made in china piece of trash belongs.

That last paragraph was mostly joking. But really I’m debating putting this back on the skiff my dad built and “upgrading” to an f25 for a little more performance and hopefully issue free operation. Even if tinkering with this stuff is too much fun.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Looks like a nickel! Lol


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




youtube.com





After removing that piece and putting everything back together. No weird noises or issues! But still want to know what in the world that piece is/where it’s from? Also should I replace the stator assembly with the damage seen on the pictures?


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

Northfl89 said:


> Looks like a nickel! Lol


Haha too small to be a nickel! It’s about 1/4”x1/4” in size! If anyone has any ideas what that is and where it’s from I’d be very appreciative!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I might would ruff the stator and inside of the flywheel with a piece of sandpaper. Making sure there is no lips to catch anything. And put it back together. If it charges and runs the engine fine, leave it.


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

Let it run at various rpm’s hooked up to the garden hose for about 10min.

Whirring noise and the random grinding noise completely gone! Seemed to run fine. Still a lot of vibration at idle which seems to be normal with these 2 cylinder outboards. One reason I’ve been looking at the suzuki df25 in addition to the Yamaha f25.

Think those dings and scratches on those silver pieces furthest out from the stator right next to the flywheel as it spins will be a problem or simply cosmetic?

If it wasn’t $300-something dollars I’d just replace it without second thought.Yet that price is too steep to impulsively install when now it seems to be running flawlessly.


----------



## SouthernAngler (7 mo ago)

Magnet or part of one from the flywheel ?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Subtraction said:


> Let it run at various rpm’s hooked up to the garden hose for about 10min.
> 
> Whirring noise and the random grinding noise completely gone! Seemed to run fine. Still a lot of vibration at idle which seems to be normal with these 2 cylinder outboards. One reason I’ve been looking at the suzuki df25 in addition to the Yamaha f25.
> 
> ...


Run it! Just stay close to the ramp for a while.


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

The Fin said:


> Run it! Just stay close to the ramp for a while.


If only it was that easy! I’m now obsessed with finding out what the hell it is!




SouthernAngler said:


> Magnet or part of one from the flywheel ?


I didn’t see any magnets on the flywheel? It appeared to be one solid piece of cast steel with the inner race that spins around the stator machined smooth.

The piece was stuck to that smooth surface and seemed to only be magnetized when the flywheel was in place due to the stator and that magnetic field it creates keeping it stuck on. Seemed to only be still sticking to the flywheel when I took it off from a little residual built up magnetization? As soon as I had it (the flywheel that is) off and saw the piece it fell right off.

The grinding noise was definitely the foreign object getting hung up on those silver pieces on the stator coil looking pieces.

Hopefully this makes sense? I’m a total idiot when it comes to engine mechanical stuff.


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

I’m tempted to buy an entire new recoil starter assembly and stator, sensor, and wire harness setup.

Yet those 2 parts are over $500 so guess I’m just gonna run it and stay close enough I can use my trolling motor to get home if things go awry.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I don't think you will have a issue.. there is still plenty of magnet left on there.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Is that 20hp a carb or fuel injection


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

Northfl89 said:


> Is that 20hp a carb or fuel injection


It’s the efi model. Pretty sure it’s a 2017 model year.

Just got off the phone with a place that has a Yamaha f25 manual start with manual tilt/trim. Think I’m gonna place an order so I’ll have a fresh sparkly new motor for a fishing trip down to Florida at the beginning of next month.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I think you're overthinking it. Run it till it's dead.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Northfl89 said:


> Looks like a nickel! Lol


I was going to say a dime (seriously).


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Run it like you stole it. 
if it’s going to break it should not take long. One afternoon will take care of it one way or the other.


----------



## Tarpontamer69 (6 mo ago)

Yikes


----------

